
Circle: The C++ Automation Language - smhx
https://github.com/seanbaxter/circle
======
speps
This is incredibly useful but too bad it's using LLVM instead of being a
replacement for the preprocessor. If it was, I would seriously consider it for
work. Video games companies sometimes have to use the provided compiler
instead of LLVM, same for embedded (I could see this project work for C too
anyway).

